#   >     .0504210
(.0504210).               (0504230)?

----------



----------


## Rat1972

" "  2009.    (, , , ).

"...    340           (. 0504230),       - (. 0315006)
.. 

      ,     ,    ..???    ,     ?          ,   ??? 
         - ,  ,            __?

----------


## desna

,         .  ,    -,  ,  ,     ...
      ,  ,   ,  ..

----------


## Rat1972

*desna*, 
     ,         .  ,    -,  ,  ,     ...
*desna*, 
,      ( 105.06)   ,   ???      5 ?   :Wow:  , ,       12  (    ),         ? ,          ?
*desna*, 
      ,  ,   ,  ..
*desna*, 
   ?       ,     .

----------


## desna

*Rat1972*,  , ,     , ,  ,   11 ,       ,   ,   ,       ,      ..
        ,        .)))
,     ,    ,  ,  ,   ,        ....

----------

> ,        .))).


                 .
     ,          ,     ,    ,           .
        .

             ,                ...

                ...

----------


## Rat1972

**, 



> 


  :Big Grin: 
  -     , !   :Wow:

----------


## Rat1972

*desna*, 
, ,   (  )      ?

----------


## desna

*Rat1972*, ?  :Big Grin: 
    .  :Cool: 
   -      ,   ..    ,   ..

----------


## desna

> **, 
> 
> 
>   -     , !


    . .  :Stick Out Tongue: 

..  , !      ,    ,       ,        ,     4 .(! !)  ..  .. (    "  ")...

----------

,     ?  ,                    ,    ?      3000   ,        ? (, ,   )      ,     -    ?

----------

> **, 
> 
> 
>   -     , !


!       .       :Frown:

----------


## Plesen~

> ,  ,   ,  ..


  ..   ...

----------

,      .. ...          .      .

----------


## 2505

> (.0504210).             (0504230)?


          ?     .       .

----------


## Rat1972

> *Rat1972*,    -      ,   ..    ,   ..


      -      .  -         ,    ,    __ ,      .        -     ??  :Wow:     ??

----------


## desna

> -         ,    ,    __ ,      .        -     ??     ??


, ...    -?   ,    ?

----------


## Rat1972

*desna*, 



> , ...    -?


,   :Ass: 
     -     -  -      -   ,       .

----------


## desna

> *desna*, 
> 
> ,


. ..    ,    ,    ...      ,            ...

----------

.
        (     )       .
                    ...                      ...

----------

-  " "   14 - Plesen,        ... ,    ,   ?     . - Plesen, ,  !  ,  .

----------


## Rat1972

> ,    ,   ?     . .


  -  __ ??? ...?

----------

,  ,         -   ,    ?    .   - .

----------


## Rat1972

> ,  ,         -   ,    ?    .   - .


-        ,      ,    -   :Abuse:

----------

,       ,        ,  ,       -    . , ,     .  ,  -       -  .           ?

----------

> -        ,      ,    -


     ,     .

----------


## Rat1972

> ,     .


   ?
      105 (    " "),     " ",      (. 62  148) " -      (. 0504202);
      (.0504203); 
** (. 0504210);
  (.. 0340002, 0345001, 0345002, 0345004, 0345005, 0345007)        ;
*     (. 0504230).*        (. 0504143).       .             (. 0504044)."

----------


## 223

-      ... 
     ...
       ???
  ,   -    ,    " " -      :Smilie:

----------


## Danay

> (.. 0340002, 0345001, 0345002, 0345004, 0345005, 0345007)        ;


        ,      ,        .



> 


  - ,     ,           .
  -    ,   , , .

----------


## Sharmel

> (.0504210).             (0504230)?


 
(  0504210)

         ,    ,        3000   .        ( 1)      ( 3 - 12).
**        3000    *     .*


(  0504230)

         ,        .
  ,   (),    .

----------


## Danay

"   :    ", 2008, N 3
             ,        ,           (. 0504210)          0 401 01 272 "  ", 0 106 04 340(272) "   ,   (, )",            .

----------


## Rat1972

, -     ,        ?   :Wow: 
       -      :Frown:             .

----------

?

      0504210

   0504041 

     ?

----------


## Rat1972

**, 
    ,   .
   ,    ,    ,  -   ,     0504210    :Wow:        ,   ...

----------


## Sharmel

, , ...
      /,    ,   ...

----------

> ,    ,    ,  -   ,     0504210          ,   ...


  ,        ,   ,            ,   
 10506340  40101180

----------


## Rat1972

**, 



> ,        ,


     ,     ,    -     :Wow:

----------


## desna

-      ..
  ,        ,     .       . ,  ,         ,         ?   ?

----------

,          .        (    ,     ),         ?  -   ?      -           ,        .     , ,    .

----------


## desna

> (    ,     ),         ?


.        , ..         ....        ..

----------

> ?   ?


                  ?

----------


## desna

?     ..       .. ?

----------

,       ,  ?
..                     ,                       ...

----------


## desna

> ,       ,  ?
> ..                     ,                       ...


 ?   :Smilie: 
..     ,    ?
-  .    - ,       .
  ,    ,        , ..  40101.   ,  ,        ...
     -         ? :Smilie:

----------


## 223

,   .     :Smilie:        , .. ,         (   , ,   )        ,    .      -      ...    .

----------


## 223

.    ,   ,    ,    .  ,     ,  .

----------


## Danay

_    30.12.99  107 "        "._
,   -   . :Smilie:

----------


## margo46

148 "62.          :
 -      (. 0504202);
      (. 0504203);
       (. 0504210);
  (.. 0340002, 0345001, 0345002, 0345004, 0345005, 0345007)        ;
     (. 0504230);
       (. 0504143).       .             (. 0504044)."
            0504230 -    ...    .     0504210    3000 .   .

----------


## Rat1972

**, 



> ,       ,  ?


    "".       ,  __,    .

----------


## Rat1972

*margo46*, 



> 0504230 -    ...    .    0504210    3000 .   .


       " " -  , ?

----------

> **,     "".       ,  __,    .


  :Smilie:

----------


## Rat1972

**, 



> ,        ,   ,            ,   
>  10506340  40101180


, ,  .    12 ()   ,    -         10506340  40101180 (..     ).       1   148  .51:          ,                   , 
** , 

        -  *010104310*,  *010106310*, 010506340         -  040101180
  ...?

----------


## ZiB

.
       0315006
   : 0504210, 0504202, 0504203 (     )
     ,   ,  : 0504230

----------

